# Snowmobiles...



## TeamSR

2007 Rev (younger brothers)
2009 RX1 (dads)
2009 RX Vector (mine)


----------



## JeffreyCH

200? Polaris 900 (POS blew a cylinder on vail pass)
199? Artic Cat 440 (solid sled)
Went halves with my brother on a package deal, got both for 4800.00


----------



## oneshot

oh man.. i love me a good snowmobile thread..

2008 MSeries ARCTIC CAT.. this replaced my yrly lift service season passes.

BOONDOCKING MACHINE!
oh, it does keeeek0rs too..


----------



## oneshot

snowmobiles get us lazy folks out to zones like this on a regular basis.. 
no one else around but myself and 3 of my buddies for 30 miles.. at 4pm you're still riding untracked pow runs. a week after a storm at 4pm you're still riding untracked pow runs


----------



## killclimbz

Snowmobile riding is pretty ride. I'll probably get one in the next couple of years myself. I love splitboarding, but fast food laps in the bc are great too. Plus, there are a whole bunch of huts and such you can get within a quarter mile of on sleds. Great way to get a keg to your hut...


----------



## oneshot

hot laps on sleds is a killer way to ride lots of quality powder in a relaxing manner.. no rush for the mobfest of ski hill powder destruction.. 

QUALITY POWDER ALL DAY.

Killclimbz.. you are on snowest too huh? i know i have seen the alias somewhere?


----------



## killclimbz

TGR, Splitboard.com, Epic, Ttips, EL, Sierra, all over. I don't think I am on snowest, but then again, maybe I am. I am for the most part a human powered backcountry rider. I enjoy it. Though don't get me wrong, braaaaaping around and being towed by a sled is good times for sure.


----------



## oneshot

I'd like to get a split board setup actually someday.. because some zones can be tough to get up that last 500vert.. i bought a sled becasue i was tired of tracked out ski hills, lift lines and 5000 monkeys to deal with..
i have serious respect for the splitboard nation.. i'm just on the lazier side and riding moto-x my whole life it was only natural to buy a sled.

P.S. you guys have a kick ass forum.. thanks!! i have way to much time at work to kill somedays


----------



## killclimbz

There are a lot of areas I've been eyeballing that you'd need a sled to get back there and then a split to get up the last 500-1000 vertical. Definitely room to mix and match the styles. 

As far as the crowded ski hills go. That is most definitely why I took up splitting. I was tired of the resort craziness. Though I'll spend a few days riding lifts each season. Typically book ends of the season or on big powder days when avy danger really limits what you can do in the bc anyway.


----------



## oneshot

the downside to snowboarding hitting main stream is overly crowded ski hills and tracked out runs..

we used to ride powder all day 20 yrs ago and get hated upon by skiers. feeling like a rebel when you're young is something every kid should experience


----------



## oneshot

ahhhaa! i know killclimbz..
snowboardseattle cuz you're on there right now


----------



## killclimbz

'Dem too! Yep, that is where I first saw your handle too. Funny.


----------



## oneshot

12 yrs in the tech industry can help in forum whore'ing


----------



## JeffreyCH

Last year was my first season to mix sleds and boards, totally amazing! Only got 1 day on vail pass(apparently if you overheat older polaris 900's just once it kills them  ) and it totally hooked me. The area we found wasn't very far in, and on the groomed trails. Due to lack of experience we didn't go too far in, still lots of fresh lines. 

This is a pic of my second ever powder run, you can see the tracks from my first. Wish I could have got more pics, but someone (my slacker brother) forgot to charge the camera up.


----------



## oneshot

somedays.. for lack of quality powder.. all we do is attack the hill on sleds.. its another killer outlet to keep you enjoying the mountains. even when snow quality aint up to par for boarding, sledding is still kick ass fun!


----------

